# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Правила жизни от Билла Гейтса

## Irina

*Недавно Билл Гейтс выступая перед старшеклассниками, назвал 11 правил, которые подростки, по его мнению, никогда не узнали бы в стенах школы.
*
*Правило 1*
Правда жизни в том, что она несправедлива - привыкните к этому!

*Правило 2*
Миру наплевать на вашу самооценку. Жизнь будет требовать от Вас закончить дело ДО того, как Вы почувствуете себя уверенно

*Правило 3*
Вы не будет получать 60 000$ в год сразу после школы. Вы не станете вице-президентом компании со спутниковым телефоном в машине, прежде чем Вы заработаете на них.

*Правило 4*
Вы считаете, что учитель слишком требователен? Подождите, когда станете начальником Вы.

*Правило 5*
Подавать гамбургеры не ниже вашего достоинства. Ваши дедушки и бабушки использовали другое слово для раздачи котлет - они называли это Возможностью

*Правило 6*
Если Вы сели в лужу, это не вина ваших родителей, не хнычьте, учитесь на ошибках

*Правило 7*
До вашего рождения ваши родители не были такими занудами, как сейчас. Они стали ими, оплачивая ваши счета, стирая вашу одежду, и выслушивая ваши рассуждения о себе любимом. Поэтому прежде, чем начнете спасать мир от поколения своих родителей, вычистите сортир в собственной комнате

*Правило 8*
Ваша школа, может быть, и покончила с делением на лидеров и неудачников, но жизнь НЕТ. В некоторых школах не ставят плохих оценок и дают вам столько попыток, сколько вам требуется для правильного ответа. Это не имеет НИЧЕГО общего с реальной жизнью.

*Правило 9*
Жизнь не поделена на семестры. У вас не будет летних каникул и найдется немного работодателей, которые заинтересованы в том, чтобы вы НАШЛИ СЕБЯ. Ищите за свой счет!

*Правило 10*
Телевидение - это НЕ реальная жизнь. В действительности людям обычно приходится ходить на работу, а не сидеть за столиком кафе

*Правило 11*
Будьте обходительны с зубрилками и ботаниками. Не исключено, что вскоре вы будете работать на одного из них

----------


## Sanych

Толково сказано. Первое сразу ставит всё по своим местам, а последнее имеет место быть

----------


## Irina

Стоило бы в школах повесить для общего развития, так сказать

----------


## Sanych

И на работе не помешало бы

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*, так а что мешает? Распечатай - и на стену

----------

